# Wednesday offshore



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Took a days leave Wednesday. Took my father in law out, ended up with two monster endangered snapper, one king and a few Mingos. Had a great ride out in the am and a bumpy ride in, but overall it was a great day! Will post pics soon as I figure it out on my phone!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I got the pics on but don't have a clue how to post them the right way...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are quality Snapper


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang fine snapper!


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

:yes:Really nice Snapper.:notworthy:

It was a truly sporty ride back in on Wednesday. I could only make 15knots without getting beat to death & still got soaked. Made 45knots once I got in the bay.:yes:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are big boys for sure!! Very nice!!


----------

